# Mails in Outlook 2003(SP3) lassen sich nicht löschen



## hondocrx (6. Februar 2006)

Hi!

hab da ein Problem. 
Mails, die VOR einem bestimmten Datum sind lassen sich nicht löschen.

Es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung mit folgendem Wortlaut.

"Die Messaging-Programmschnittstelle hat einen unbekannten Fehler zurückgeliefert. Falls das Problem weiterbesteht, starten Sie Outlook neu."

Neustart bringst nichts und auch ein SCANPST.EXE bringt  keinen Erfolgt.

"nach den Dateien mapi*.* suchen,diese umbennen,anschließend eine Office-Reperatur installation durchführen" bringt auch nichts.

die PST ist ca 400  MB groß

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die mails wieder "löschbar" machen kann?


MfG hondocrx


----------



## lucifer666 (17. Juli 2006)

Hab genau das gleiche Problem.

Nachdem ich nun auch bereits alles probiert habe was hondocrx auch schon versucht hat und ich nun schon seit mehreren Stunden gegoogelt habe um eine Lösung zu finden seit Ihr hier die letzte Hoffnung.

Ich muss unbedingt die alten Mails irgendwie gelöscht bekommen.

Danke im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Lucifer


----------



## lucifer666 (4. Januar 2007)

Ich wollte mich nur mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen.

Ich habe das vor einem halben Jahr genannte Problem immer noch und finde nirgendwo eine Lösung dazu.

Es ist zum verzweifeln.

Gibt es denn vielleicht irgendein Tool mit dem ich die PST-Datei ausserhalb Outlook editieren könnte?

Ich will lediglich die alten Mails endlich löschen können und evtl. vorhandene Anhänge sichern können. 

Für Outlook selbst scheint es da keine Lösung dazu zu geben habe ich langsam das Gefühl.


Liebe Grüße
Lucifer


----------



## lucifer666 (21. Juni 2007)

.... und wieder ist ein halbes Jahr vergangen und ich wollte mich mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen, da ich mittlerweile über 13.000Mails in meinem Posteingang habe.

Ich bräuchte dringend eine Lösung da mein Outlook mittlerweile auch andere Fehler mit sich bringt.

Jetzt wird wohl der Tip kommen, dass ich einfach eine neue PST erstellen soll .... aber damit ist mir nicht geholfen.

Es ist für mich wichtig, die alte PST beizubehalten da ich auf etliche E-Mails immer wieder zurück greifen muss und nicht zwischen den PST-Dateien hin und her wechseln möchte.

Gibt es denn wirklich gar keine Lösung die PST-Datei wieder in Ordnung zu bringen?

Ich möchte tausende alte Mails löschen um die PST-Datei wieder kleiner zu bekommen.

Bitte bitte helft mir.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln.

Liebe Grüße
Lucifer


----------



## larryson (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier, da sind einige Lösungen genannt. 

LINK

Ansonsten, so sah mein Google-Link aus, da kamen noch einige Ergebnisse mehr


----------

